# New to this *



## kas1979 (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi all

I am new to this and have joined to look for some support going through something similar.  I have my first appt at Burton on the 29th of November and am not really sure what to expect, anyone got any advice?


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi hun,

Welcome to FF, this site is fantastic for support, information and friendship  

Someone will be along shortly to leave you some links to various areas of the board

Huggles
Nikki


----------



## fiori (Nov 17, 2007)

i am a new member too... just wanted to say hi !!!!! 
janie


----------



## *spring* (Nov 18, 2007)

Hello there

I have my first appointment with the fertility clinic on the 11th Dec so not to far behind you.

Look forward to talking to you


----------



## kas1979 (Nov 17, 2007)

when I click reply who recieves it?


----------



## *spring* (Nov 18, 2007)

kas1979 said:


> when I click reply who recieves it?


All of us on this thread. If you want to reply to someone in particular then click quote by their response.


----------



## kas1979 (Nov 17, 2007)

I see thanks Spring.  I think I may be getting the hang of this now. 

I look forward to keeping in touch with you and seeing how you get on.

I have been trying naturally for a year and have been taking clomd for a further 7 months with no luck.  I am not sure what treatment will be recommended at Burton or how long it will take and am very nervous about what the future will bring.  How about you?


----------



## *spring* (Nov 18, 2007)

Were you given clomid because you are not ov properly?


----------



## *spring* (Nov 18, 2007)

We've been trying for 18 months with no joy.

I've had bloods taken which were fine and H2B has had sperm test which was fine.

So i don't know whats going to happen at the first appointment


----------



## kas1979 (Nov 17, 2007)

No I was given it as a boost apparently.  I have been tested twice and I ovulated on both occasions however my doc gave me clomid to improve chances. He sold it as a done deal to get pregnant however 7 months later still not worked, I am gutted.  My partner had tests and there are no real problems there so after discussion with a specialist locall we have been referred to Burton.  The impact of all this has taken its toll now and I am off work because I am finding it so difficult to cope with.  It seems as though most people I know are pregnant or very recently had babies


----------



## kas1979 (Nov 17, 2007)

Sounds as if you are a similar stage, I have not been given any advice about what will happen at Burton either.  Have they mentioned treatments possibilities to you before?  The specialist at my local hospital suggested possibly IUI or IVF


----------



## *spring* (Nov 18, 2007)

Tell me about it. 

A friend of ours has just hinted his wife is PG. I got really upset for some reason when he said 'yeah we were going to the docs if nothing happened this month'. They had been trying for 4 months!!!!! I thought are you having a laugh and wanted to burst out crying!

H2B doesn't understand why i get so upset and i feel like such a nasty cow when i think like that and feel like i'm being punished for it (makes me sound carzy)


----------



## fiori (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi girls hope you don`t mind if i butt in, I am still struggling to work this.
janie


----------



## kas1979 (Nov 17, 2007)

Of course not Janie it is nice to see you back.  Did I read you are/were taking clomid too?


----------



## *spring* (Nov 18, 2007)

fiori said:


> Hi girls hope you don`t mind if i butt in, I am still struggling to work this.
> janie


Of course not.


----------



## fiori (Nov 17, 2007)

I took clomid I was not ov at all so they put me on clomid and metformin.
xx


----------



## *spring* (Nov 18, 2007)

I OV every month acording to my fertility monitor so i haven't a clue what's going on. Have you ever had a BFP?

I haven't


----------



## kas1979 (Nov 17, 2007)

me too I am using a monitor that is usually used as contraception but it does indicate when you are likly to ovulate.  no I have never had a positive.  Can you recommend a good ovulation monitor? I am not sure if that would be more accurate.  It is frustrating when you dont know what is going on isnt it?  I have been on another thread and there is someone there who is at Burton and has been really helpful and that she was told it would be 12-18 months after consulation before treatment however she had her appt for this to start in just 4 months.  she said to write all questions down and has invited me to ask questions if I have any.  They have also asked me if I want to join their meet in December.


----------



## *spring* (Nov 18, 2007)

I use the clearblue fertility monitor. Where are you in the country?

I'm in the Midlands. I don't know where Burton is


----------



## kas1979 (Nov 17, 2007)

You are not far from me then, I am in Cannock.  Burton is about 20 miles from me.  Where is your consultation?


----------



## *spring* (Nov 18, 2007)

Birmingham.

I suffer with Anxiety also which can't help things. 

How far is that away from me then? If that's your birth year as your user name your also my age!


----------



## kas1979 (Nov 17, 2007)

I see you will have to let me know how you get on at Birmingham, as if the waiting list too long we may be going private (we may have to as I am not sure how much longer I can cope, or how much longer I will have to be off work).  

I bet your anxiety makes it harder.  Have you confided in family/friends?

well Birmingham is about 20 miles from me, straight on the M6 North to junction 11.


----------



## kas1979 (Nov 17, 2007)

Forgot to add, that is my birth year


----------



## kas1979 (Nov 17, 2007)

sorry Janie, I had typed a reply but it never posted (there have been a few I have done this with today).  Are you still on both clomid and Metformin?


----------



## *spring* (Nov 18, 2007)

I don't tell friends or family. They would only say it's in my head etc etc

Your not far away then!  

Are you on MSN? 

We get married on Feb and i think that puts pressure on you when TTC because i feel it would be perfect to concieve in time for that


----------



## kas1979 (Nov 17, 2007)

me neither, I have told 2 friends since being off work as I felt I needed someone to talk to.  Then I found this site.  

I think my family would just worry and we chose not tell other people as I feel it is a very stressful thing anyway without people watching us.

I see what you mean about timing.  Are you looking forward to your wedding day?  Have the commitments of planning the wedding helped take your mind of TTC?


----------



## kas1979 (Nov 17, 2007)

I am not on MSN, are you?


----------



## *spring* (Nov 18, 2007)

Yes and no really. It doesn't matter what i'm doing at the time of OV, nothing can take my mind off that  

Yeah i'm on MSN. I find it very handy for instant conversations


----------



## kas1979 (Nov 17, 2007)

I know what you mean it seems to rule all thoughts and feelings doesnt it, and the same happens when it comes to the next period, yet another indicator you are not pregnant!!  I bet MSN is easier.  How do I get onto MSN and join you?


----------



## *spring* (Nov 18, 2007)

I think you just have to download it. I don't know if you have to have a hotmail email address but look at this link http://uk.messenger.imagine-live.com/Messenger/Launch/en-GB/Default2.aspx?thisTour=

/links


----------



## kas1979 (Nov 17, 2007)

I am installing this now


----------



## *spring* (Nov 18, 2007)

Oh cool  

I also talk to my family on it because they all live 200 miles away!! 

Let me know when you've done it.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Kas, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Sorry to hear of the troubles you are having making a baby. I know how frustrating it is to listen to people "moan" about how long it is taking them to fall pg when they have only been trying a couple of months - my neice did just that when I was about to undergo my first IVF - you can imagine how I felt! 

Have you had any investigations yourself, I mean apart from hormone test? Have you had your ovaries scanned or your tubes checked? if not then i would imagine this should be the next stage for you. I am going to leave a few links to some areas of the boards where you can get the help and support you need:

*Meanings ~ *CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

And here's a folder for fun, games and chit chat!

*Girl & Boy talk - Community board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*.

Lots of luck with your next appointment. Let us know how it goes.

C~x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hey everyone,

Looks like you've already got a nice little support network going 

If you need any assistance on using the message board or the live chatroom then please feel free to ask 

Tony
x


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## kas1979 (Nov 17, 2007)

Thank you for the welcomes Kate, Tony and Emma.  

Caz, thanks for the links. I can imagine just how you felt!! I have had my tubes checked for blockages but nothing else so far so looking forward to seeing what other tests they will be doing   

My appointment is only next week but it can't come soon enough for me


----------

